# Gold Bond Powder, OK for cats?



## mylissyk

I would hesitate because cats groom themselves and would end up ingesting more of the powder, which has zinc in it, than I'd be comfortable with.


----------



## janine

I don't think it's a good idea either. They would just lick it off.


----------



## lgnutah

Thanks. No Gold Bond then.


----------



## Mity-O

lgnutah said:


> I know people use Gold Bond powder on dogs, but can it be safely used on cats?
> My daughter's roomate had a dog prior to my daughter moving in with a cat (which never had any fleas before). The dog is gone, but apparently he left his fleas behind. The cat has now been treated with a topical and she is going to bomb the apartment, but the cat has bites on his belly.
> I read you can give 1 mg Benadryl for each pound of the cat's weight for itchiness. I wondered if some Gold Bond powder could be rubbed on the cat as well.





lgnutah said:


> I know people use Gold Bond powder on dogs, but can it be safely used on cats?
> My daughter's roomate had a dog prior to my daughter moving in with a cat (which never had any fleas before). The dog is gone, but apparently he left his fleas behind. The cat has now been treated with a topical and she is going to bomb the apartment, but the cat has bites on his belly.
> I read you can give 1 mg Benadryl for each pound of the cat's weight for itchiness. I wondered if some Gold Bond powder could be rubbed on the cat as well.


I was wondering about Gold Bond my cat as well. What if the cat is "cat from Mars" (the cone) for a couple of days? Is it otherwise okay to treat their skin with? I'm referring to the medicated Gold Bond.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mity-O said:


> I was wondering about Gold Bond my cat as well. What if the cat is "cat from Mars" (the cone) for a couple of days? Is it otherwise okay to treat their skin with? I'm referring to the medicated Gold Bond.


This is an older thread, the member that started the thread hasn't been on the forum since 2016. 

I would call your Vet and ask.


----------

